# Motor Trend Reviews the 2017 Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Alfa Romeo invented the sport sedan with the original Giulia Super. It then took 25 years to replace it with the Milano. Now, another 30 years later, we have the Giulia. The Quadrifoglio is the top-spec version, packing a Ferrari-derived 2.9L V-6 that sends 505 hp to the rear wheels. It was supposed to come to America with a six-speed manual transmission, but at the last second-and with no warning- Fiat-Chrysler swapped in an eight-speed automatic.

Jason Cammisa was, to put it mildly, disappointed. We watch as he goes through the five stages of grief dealing with the news, and then spends some time behind the wheel of this new sedan. Is the Giulia a real return to form for Alfa Romeo?

https://youtu.be/T0wg4CdATJk

*Check out the Giulia Quadrifoglio up against the competition here!*


----------

